# Carbon Bars



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Thanks for reading

Just about the last bit of upgrading - Bars for my Cannondale Super Six.

At present I have Richey WCS aluminium.

I would like Carbon for reasons of both the weight and the looks.

I am 108 kg or 230lbs.

Two questions is there a danger of the carbon bars being weaker than aluminium?

Which are the best Carbon to go for?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Carbon has advantages and drawbacks, just like any other material. 

Let's look at the strength and durability of carbon vs. aluminum: Carbon is stronger gram for gram than aluminum. It can also withstand being stressed over time better, as it is very fatigue resistant. 

However, the one drawback is that these qualities are true only under perfect conditions in which the carbon has not been exposed to any impacts, over-torquing, or the like. Damage such as this will severely compromise the strength and durability of carbon. Unfortunately, it is often impossible to tell when potentially fatal damage has occurred, even with close inspection. And once this happens, it is only a matter of time until a catastrophic failure, usually without any warning. 

Some will say that carbon holds up to impacts better than it's given credit for. Others will swear that the tiniest knock is reason for replacement. These widely disparate viewpoints are probably based on the individual experience, and if one true thing may be gleaned from them it is this: the material is, at best, unpredictable once an impact has occurred, big or small. 

Aluminum on the other hand may suffer fatigue, but it is much, much more resistant to impact- hard scratches and knocks are no cause for concern. Dents may be, but plenty of people run dented aluminum components with no issues.

The bottom line is this- if you intend to install the bars with a torque wrench to spec, baby the bike, and don't mind replacing the bars if an impact somehow does occur, then carbon is a fine choice. If you are the sort of fellow who can be harsh to his equipment, aluminum is probably a wiser choice if you intend to keep your teeth.

As for the best carbon to go for, that all depends on you. The only unarguable suggestion is that a reputable manufacturer is paramount. Beyond that, it's really a matter of personal taste- ie. what bend suits you best. Then it's a matter of discovering which manufacturer produces that bend in a weight, stiffness, and look that is most in keeping with your requirements. Reputable carbon bar makers include 3T, Easton, Ritchey, PRO, Deda, ITM, Cinelli, FSA, Specialized, etc. etc. If you are happy with the shape of your current Ritchey bars, why not simply upgrade to a similar Ritchey carbon bar?


----------



## quantum (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Fuji Carbon Team RC. It came with Richey Aluminum bars that I upgraded to FSA K-Wing. This upgrade made a hung different in overall feel. The bike itself was much smoother than my Klein aluminum, but the carbon bars cut down on road buzz quite a bit, making it more of an “all day” bike. Also, the K-Wings are not just round bars. They are flat-topped and shaped with several hand positions in mind, which adds to the level of comfort. 

Some people complain about flex in carbon bars. I’m 6’1” 207lbs and sprint and climb out of the saddle a lot. I have flexed several frames to point of chain rub, but have not have any issues with excessive flex in the FSA handlebar.

Now, when it comes to the strength of the carbon bars, I don’t think I would feel comfortable riding carbon bars after they had been in a crash – even if the bike just tipped over. (I now lay my bike down during stops rather than lean it against something.) So I am prepared to replace them if they ever hit he ground. And like the bike itself, use a torque wrench EVERY time you turn a clamping screw. But a crash not withstanding, I am good riding carbon bars as hard as I would aluminum.


----------

